# Hobie Pro Angler storage question



## Daemon (Aug 7, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I've got a newbie question regarding storage of my new Pro Angler:

Hobie's owner's manual tells me to store it upside down or on its end. Upside down is a bit of a pain with a thing this size with rod holders and sounders and stuff all over it. On its end would mean a shed two storeys high.

The dealer I bought it off told me that storing the PA upside down isn't really recommended, because of the stuff stuck on it and the awkwardness of turning it over etc, and recommended storing it on its side. Though this is the same dealer that thought it would make a nice display out the front of the shop in the sun on its wheel cart without the collars fitted, and deformed the hull slightly at the rear scuppers (thanks dude).

Hobie USA web site tells me I should pay 3 or 4 hundred bucks for a set of shaped fibreglass things to store it on right side up.

Obviously, I don't want to deform the hull. I'd prefer to store it right side up or on its side. I figure there are enough people here who have one that the best ways to store them are known.

Can anyone tell me safe ways to store it and what sort of rack or what have you, is safe and good to use?

Thanks all.


----------



## FHM (Mar 21, 2008)

I just store my on the garage floor with cardboards underneath it.

Not sure they will deform if I leave it for too long.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Ok mate few answer to your questions,

The rear scupper bend will pop back out after a paddle no problems, happens to mine all the time no biggy.

For storing it I have two 70 x 35mm timber rails 300mm apart, so they fit into the grooved shape of the hull. I slide it onto behind the shed.

At the minute the racks are full of timber so she's just sitting right side up on paving out the back with a tarp over her again no problems.

So basically what your after is to spread the weight of the yak over a larger area and have some sort of sun protection.

Cheers Dave


----------



## bundyboy (Sep 6, 2009)

Howdy Daemon, when I bought mine second hand it already had a dent in one side from being stored on its side. It hasn't popped out yet but I anticipate with a bit of heat and elbow grease I should be able to persuade it.

As for storing it now...I just chuck a few pool noodle underneath it when I lean it up against the fence on its side which seems to distribute the weight enough not to deform it any further. When I eventually get my own joint I recon I will get a large piece of reasonably firm foam/rubber instead of the noodle as it squashes the pretty quickly if you get the ones with the holes in the middle. Weight distribution is the key to minimising deformation. If you didn't want to go with foam or rubber I'm sure you could knock up a bit of a frame (timber etc) that would achieve the same thing reasonably cheaply, this could even be curved to match the contour of the side that it will sit on.


----------



## Daemon (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks for taking the time guys.

So if I went to Clark rubber, and bought a pad of high density foam or similar, it'd be safe to store it right side up on that you reckon?

Doesn't sound too traumatic


----------

